# rebuilding years of abuse



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i finally said screw it i have to fix this thing, i was gonna have a fab shop do it but he wasn't sounding like he wanted too

but i had a blade laying around and tried to widen it, so it was only a 48''blade and not correct shape and not tall enough but still better than nothing,

i wanted to make it taller with mesh screen, but probably would look like crap unless i get creative, well crappier than it already looks

metal is hard to come by in a wood working shop hahaha

i need to weld the bad parts, haven't decided to weld or just bolt the wings on?


----------



## johnscram (Sep 23, 2009)

Interesting measurement!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

with the way you plow snow I would weld it together then put a bolt through it, them to make sure, put a patch over both and weld the whole works together again, cross brace it from top to bottom and side to side and you should be good to go. or at least make it through the next storm.

good luck.

looking foward to more great snowmoblie/atv plowing video's again this year.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha its a tool that gets worked hahaha its not like i am pushing 3''on pavement, i push a foot over uneven crappy dirt and a few stones hahaha man i need a driveway.

its hideous i realize that but its wider so that means less time i hope, i am getting older hahaha


yea i was gonna say wine me dine me hahahaha just worked out that way as far as numbers i can cut it down if i need.

yea i am thinking rigid myself, the dam springs didnt trip anyway,and all that is shot,

you want me to use steel plates dam i cut up some nice oak ones i was gonna use outside poly so itwill last hahahaa. you guys would **** if i built a new one out of wood hahaha


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1139171 said:


> you guys would **** if i built a new one out of wood hahaha


get on it.....


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha i have before it was straight for my lawn mower, i got this one welded up and did my first plow, capitol uglu haha plow driveway i can't wait for all snow and no mud .


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

alright so the results are really good hahaha my boys hooked me up on the welding job,

one of them guys that say get out of the way i'll do it hahaha wasn't feeling theburn anyway hahaha

its rigid again no doing what it wants meandering hahaha

the width although its heavy just pushes a wide swath of snow might keep the snow from engulfing the quad.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you have any finished project picks?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i did but dont know where they are at hahaha wtf dam files 


its nice pushing a wide swath i can tell you for sure. i even put on hand and thumb warmers


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks good from what I can see so far. The extensions I made for mine have been working out really well with only bolts. The plan was to weld them, but I ran out of wire while I was tacking the first one. Anyway, find those pics and get em up.


----------

